
Distributed Camp 2020 - feross
https://distributed.camp
======
pfraze
Schedule:

\- I2P (Friday 9am CDT / 2pm UTC)

\- IPFS (Friday 2pm CDT / 6pm UTC)

\- Beaker Browser (Saturday 9am CDT / 2pm UTC)

\- WebTorrent (Saturday 2pm CDT / 6pm UTC)

\- Unconference & participant showcase (Sunday 9am CDT / 2pm UTC)

\- Closing remarks (Sunday 12:30pm CDT / 5:30pm UTC)

